# Id Is This Serrasalmus?



## nike69 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi 
I have 2 fishes that I get as Serrasalmus Rhombeus..
Now some people in another forum might think it´s not...








What do you think about this ?
They are about 2,5- 3" size


----------



## nike69 (Nov 26, 2014)

serrasalmus serrulatus ?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

looks to be a serrasalmus compressus to me. has a very high back. slim body. its hard to tell when so young but it has some exaggerated physical traits I don't always associate with a rhomb


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks kind of like a young eigenmanni. But then again I was never good at IDing piranhas.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

my guess was eigenmanni as well


----------

